# Goat bloodlines



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

Who are really good nigerian dwarf goat breeders in the south (NC, SC, GA, VA ect)? I have been looking at two different bloodlines, little tots estate and gypsy moon?? we do not plan on showing at this time but want to build a nice foundation herd for milk production.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Double Durango in Ga and Generations Farms in S.C are both quality breeders .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I really like Gypsy Moon  and Proctor Hill Farm is moving to NC too.. Hmm.. I know there are more... Give me a minuet and I'll post some more lol!


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

ok I was looking at buying two or three does from gypsy moon. And being new to nigerian breeders I wanted to know who has a good rep. bad rep. ect.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I have never personally bought anything from Teena at Gypsy Moon, but have talked to her many times via email and she is very nice and helpful 
Also a good one is J-Nels  they have beautiful goats and work closely with Teena


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know about a ton of breeders in your area except for the ones you and Skyla mentioned. I'm sure I know more, but I'm drawing a blank at the moment. I would choose a Gypsy Moon goat over Little Tots; just my personal preference. 
Take your time with this decision! Is J-Nels down in that area too?


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

J-nels is actually about 1 hour away from where we are in NC, gypsy moon I really like, and a lot of people have little tots around here so I didn't know if they were a good breeder or not.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I found one that I like in your area( SC)

http://www.oldesouth.citymax.com/home.html

.
And Skyla answered my question already.. Lol!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, we have a Gypsy Moon girl, probably best doe in the herd. Like Vineck Farm said, Oldesouth Farm has WONDERFUL lines, on milk test, and show a lot, they would be a good portion t buy from.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Natasha.. I'm not a huge fan of Little Tots either.. But that is just my personal preference


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

VincekFarm said:


> I found one that I like in your area( SC)
> 
> http://www.oldesouth.citymax.com/home.html
> 
> ...


When we bought some goats from there, they were in Alabama. Did they move or something?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

VincekFarm said:


> I found one that I like in your area( SC)
> 
> http://www.oldesouth.citymax.com/home.html
> 
> ...


Pretty does there!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Pretty does there!


They do have wonderful goats! I like Alabama Summer, and Galloway. Mostly because we have their kids and they have produced some of the best goats ever born here. Maybe you should look in to buying some kids from them Skyla, LOL.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't tempt me  :laugh: LOL!

I can't get anything else this year...  I have one reservation for next year.. And one planned for the year after and that's it for a while... At least that's what I'm telling myself  probably won't work though! :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Don't tempt me  :laugh: LOL!
> 
> I can't get anything else this year...  I have one reservation for next year.. And one planned for the year after and that's it for a while... At least that's what I'm telling myself  probably won't work though! :ROFL:


Are you sure?????? They'd be great additions to any farm. ROFL!

Cocoa and Bandit are their kids. You can look at them on my website.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*sticks fingers in ears* lalalalala! I'm not listening!  lol!

I'll go take a look


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have heard that oldesouth has great goats, and I actually have a reservation for a buck from there.  Gypsy moon has a few does for sale right now that I am looking into. I have kept a closed herd since I purchased a small herd a couple years ago and now I am wanting to switch things up a bit, I currently have does from Tranquility acres, kaapio acres and wooly dog down.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope it works out for you to get some of Teena's! She has some really nice does, and lines that I really like  hope to get one from her at some point


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

proudpk89 said:


> I have heard that oldesouth has great goats, and I actually have a reservation for a buck from there.  Gypsy moon has a few does for sale right now that I am looking into. I have kept a closed herd since I purchased a small herd a couple years ago and now I am wanting to switch things up a bit, I currently have does from Tranquility acres, kaapio acres and wooly dog down.


Is the buck kid reserved from Sudoko? I LOVE that boy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is a really nice boy!


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

well to be honest I'm not sure lol I emailed them telling them that I didn't plan on showing at this time and was just interested in milk production. They were SUPER nice and told me that they would email me when they had a buckling born that came from nice milking lines that was med. priced (due to me not going to show). I'm really excited to see what they have picked out for me! I know that they have a whole lot better judgment on bloodlines and bucklings than I do so I trust them.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

proudpk89 said:


> well to be honest I'm not sure lol I emailed them telling them that I didn't plan on showing at this time and was just interested in milk production. They were SUPER nice and told me that they would email me when they had a buckling born that came from nice milking lines that was med. priced (due to me not going to show). I'm really excited to see what they have picked out for me! I know that they have a whole lot better judgment on bloodlines and bucklings than I do so I trust them.


Cause if you were getting a kid from him, I could show you his half sister. She is our best goat conformation wise. I.... L O V E that doe! A kid from him, or any kid from Mr. General would be an awesome route to go!


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

This is a little off topic but all of my goats are registered except my two mini nubians, when I bought the herd to be honest I really didn't care about registration because I just wanted the milk and pets to fill our barn and pasture. Well as you know to milk you have to have kids. When I sell kids I sell does with the application to be registered. I don't ever sell bucks I always wether them because I think the best of the best should be kept as bucks. Anyways I had a lady come buy a doeling and she asked if I showed, I told her no that I just enjoyed them as pets and for milk production. Then out of the blue she told me that I had no buisness selling registered goats if they were not "show quality". I really didn't know what to say. I have a small website that I use to market the kids when they are ready to show people how our goats are raised, cared for ect. and on the pricing page it clearly says "Our goat prices are straight forward. We do not show, milk test, or have our goats appraised. Therefore we do not believe that we should ask "show goat" prices. We want our goats to be sold as pets and family milkers at a cheaper price. " and our pricing is $175 for any registered does, $90 for mini nubians and $50 for wethers. Am I wrong to raise and sell registered goats when I don't show, have them appraised? I mean I know that not every goat can be show quality but I don't think that they or their linage should just be thrown away because they are not "perfect"


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

I guess I will have to wait and see who they think would be best for me, I am sooo excited!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That lady was out of line! You have every right to do that! Plenty of us don't show and sell registered kids! We had no plans of showing when we got into goats.. Though, we went to one show and were hooked lol! But that is for each person to choose to do on their own!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That lady was out of line! You have every right to do that! Plenty of us don't show and sell registered kids! We had no plans of showing when we got into goats.. Though, we went to one show and were hooked lol! But that is for each person to choose to do on their own!


I absolutely agree! *WAY* out of line!

There is no "rule" that would qualify one goat to be show quality and another not show quality. It's just higher quality animals are called "show quality". They don't even have to be registered to be show quality! That being said: you can have a registered goat that isn't show quality, and one that is. You can have an unregistered goat that is show quality, and one that isn't. She was out of line and mean saying that! :wink:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Skyla hit it on the nose, she didn't know what she was talking about. I have "show quality goats" and "non-sow quality goats" I sell them all, no complains. That just burns me up she would say that! Did she buy the goats from you? Or did she leave your so called "non-show quality goats?" That just DRIVES ME CRAZY!!! 
And yes, you should keep raising reistered stock. It's up to you if you appraise them or not. 

What's your website? 

Patrick, I just have to tell you! That baby goat is SOOOOO cute! Looks like he has a rough life! Haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

People make me so mad sometimes :roll: you meet so many people out there...


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

and then to beat all....... she looked at my mini nubian Raven and said "oh you have crossed goats" OMG I about lost it!! I am usually a very nice mild tempered person but I just looked at her and said ya know to be a cross, she is the best milker I have producing almost two quarts once a day! she didn't say anything then. Welp I have blew off steam now lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh gosh :roll: 
I would love to have some experimental does around here  it's like a 'best of both worlds'  I see NOTHING wrong with them  

You just gotta brush people like that off  let them say their piece and forget it..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You just gotta brush people like that off  let them say their piece and forget it..


Or give it right back and see if they can take it!? That's what I do... :wink: :shrug: :wink: :grin:


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

If I had to choose my mini nubians over my registered nigis, I would def. choose the mini nubians any day I LOVE them, but sadly no one breeds them around here having the two I have is a rare come by. To be honest if I could find a mini nubian breeder around here I would def. be on a reservation list!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

proudpk89 said:


> and then to beat all....... she looked at my mini nubian Raven and said "oh you have crossed goats" OMG I about lost it!! I am usually a very nice mild tempered person but I just looked at her and said ya know to be a cross, she is the best milker I have producing almost two quarts once a day! she didn't say anything then. Welp I have blew off steam now lol.


Yeah I have to blow off steam too. When people say my Mini Nubians look like lop eared rabbits, it makes me so MAD! But it happens! But it always does so, you should have really blown off steam. Should have said, you didn't want her to but goats from you, to go to a bad home. Then made her drive the way home. That's what you should have said.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My moms friend breeds and shows mini Nubians. They are very pretty and good milkers as well. 

That lady must have something a little off about her.... If you know what I mean :wink:


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Geez, my plan is to go for Mini Nubians. The full size are not the easiest for my kids to handle. Nubians are my favorite appearance wise, but I think my ND buckling may be smarter. 

The doe is bred to a Six M Galaxy Nubian buck, and we'll see what she produces this next year. We want to breed the doelings to our ND buckling at some point in the future.

My buckling is a ND, he is a doll. Both parents are Rosasharn bred. He is just a sweet boy, very loving to people (but well mannered, since he isn't the top dog around here with bigger girls to be bossy).

But the nerve of that woman. I mean, you are breeding to get milk. Which means babies that are often in excess of what you want to keep around. You aren't running a puppy mill, and not everyone likes goat meat. Now, my doe and doelings come from a herd that is shown, as does my buckling. We will see if we get into showing with any of our current stock.


----------

